# I have A Friend...



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hi GREAT Idea for a Forum, Listen, I have this Bestfriend since Elementry School He Loves My Kits (Aurora/Sci-Fi =,Horror Resin Etc) BUT he ONLY is interested in Military to build himself. Well He Builds the most awsome Tanks and one of them is a Monogram Tank with a Two Rowed Rack of Rockets held up by Two Poles (Not Polish Guys!lol) Anyhoo I was never really into Military Kits BUT this one Really is interesting Any Idea of Which I speak? He also does a Really nice job of the TINY Soldiers that come with many of the Kits. He has this One with a Little guy in the Hatch that he made to look JUST like Donald Sutherland in a Film called Kelly's Heroes! lol

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Sounds like the "Sherman Calliope". Basically, they strapped a Multiple Launch Rocket System to the turret of a Sherman to give it limited "artillery" capabilities.

Like so many Sherman variants, it was crude, and while not as effective as a dedicated system, it got the job done.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

*Monogram Tank*

Hi Guys,
Great idea to add this forum as alot of us also build military/aircraft.
That Monogram kit was one of a handful of 1/32 scale armor that they did along time ago. That particular kit was called "Screamin Mimi" and was a Sherman with rocket launcher.
Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Theres plenty of old war footage with these launchers firing, you wouldn't want to be standing around the tank (can you say char broiled).
The Germans had a small version with maybe 6 tubes on a small trailer.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Ya know John, some of us get nervous when a conversation is started with "I have a friend who..........."


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Just Plain Al said:


> Ya know John, some of us get nervous when a conversation is started with "I have a friend who..........."


LOL Sorry Al, But Seriously That Picture IS just the one I know Almost Nuthing about Military Hardware BUT to me Tanks are Interesting(I don't really know why) lol Also when I was VERY young about 5 or 6 yrs I got to stand right beside a Tank (don't know what kind it was) but this was in the middle of a park called Dupont Circle in Washington D.C. Circa 1972/73 the Tank was there to bring order to War Protesters (aka Hippies lol) back then I really didn't understand it all (still can't say I do lol) But I remember the Images Kinda Wild.
Sorry to go OT but Thanks for the Pictures and I'll see if my friend will send me some Photos of his Built Up, You GOTTA see his Skill with the Tiny Figures!! I swear he needs to do some Large Figure Kits but he just Ain't interested. Ah well

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

And this one time, at band camp....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

xr4sam said:


> And this one time, at band camp....


 
:lol: :lol: ............................ rr


Great movie! :devil: rr


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Okay Sorry But Boy was that Actress HOT!! LOL

JOHN/LONFAN


----------

